# jsp:getProperty wird mehrfach aufgerufen - Warum?



## Gast (28. Dez 2007)

Arbeite jetzt schon ein paar Wochen mit JSP/Tomcat und heute ist mir durch einen Zufall etwas aufgefallen. Wenn ich via HTML Daten an eine Bean übergebe, wird der Aufruf zwei Mal durchgeführt?!


```
<jsp:useBean id="naviBean" class="beans.GetNavigation" />

<jsp:setProperty name="naviBean" property="ebene" param="ebene" />
<jsp:setProperty name="naviBean" property="selectedindex" param="id" />
	
<jsp:getProperty name="naviBean" property="htmllist" />
```

getProperty ruft die Methode zwei Mal auf. Dachte erst der Teufel steckt irgendwo im Code, dann habe ich es bei allen anderen Beans getestet und es kommt bei diesen auch zu je zwei Aufrufen. 

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?!

Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.


Conrad


----------



## Marie Curie (28. Dez 2007)

Rufst du vllt im Konstruktor der Bean die setter-Methode auf?

Oder benutzt du sonst irgendwo den Methodenaufruf (sei es in jsp oder bean)?

liebe grüße


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hier die Bean - Konstruktor ist leer.


```
package beans;

import html.BuildNavigation;

public class GetNavigation {
	
	
	private int ebene;
	private int selectedindex;
	
	private BuildNavigation buildHtmlList;
	
	public GetNavigation() {}
	
	public void setEbene(int ebene) {
		this.ebene = ebene;
	}
	public void setSelectedindex(int selectedindex) {
		this.selectedindex = selectedindex;
	}
	
	public String getHtmllist() {
		this.buildHtmlList = 
			new BuildNavigation(this.ebene,this.selectedindex);
		
		return this.buildHtmlList.getHtmlList(); 
	}
	
	public String getHtml_horziontal_navi() {
		return this.buildHtmlList.getHorizontalNavi();
	}
	
}
```


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2007)

Nach ner Stunde Rumprobieren hab ichs gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand das Warum erklären. Innerhalb des HTML Codes liegt ein Bild, dessen Pfad ich dynamisch über JavaScript angebe. So sah es aus.



> #



Wenn ich diesen Teil entferne ist alles korrekt.
Nun dachte ich, nehme die Raute raus:



>



Jetzt wurde es richtig merkwürdig. Jetzt wurden getProperty Methoden aus anderen JSP Seiten aufgerufen.

So war dann alles wieder normal:


>



Ist das ein Bug oder was?! :roll:


----------

